# 42mm Oris 65 Diver at Basel



## calibro9

42mm domed....Black and Blue with Nato /SS Bracelet options...


----------



## joseph80

I was hoping for a no date in the steel case. And Oris has a rivet bracelet too!


----------



## autofiend

So it's basically the Carl Brashear in SS with a date it seems. Loses the specialness of the standard '65 with the circle lume plots IMO. But the funky markers on the '65 would have probably seemed stretched and out of proportion on the 42, so I get it.


----------



## Teaklejr

Looks very nice


----------



## tsteph12

The blue looks great!


----------



## drram1966

Beautiful


----------



## BrentYYC

Did you catch what the actual name of this model will be? I doubt they'll call it Divers Sixty-Five because, as autofiend stated, it appears to be a stainless steel version of the Divers Carl Brashear rather than an enlarged Sixty-Five. Different watches.


----------



## airborne_bluezman

And pricing?


----------



## bigarmedmike

that looks nice, give it a year and ill be looking on the pre owned market


----------



## drunken monkey

And with the regular diver dial, it loses the character that makes the SixtyFive.


----------



## AAddict

This is beautiful, though certain people may yell 'homage'.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I'm not feeling it. Has none of the charm or flow of the Divers Sixty Five


----------



## Mirabello1

Nice

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## hannesr

I was hoping for a classier more vintage smaller size sixty-five (like 36 or 38) and Oris goes for another pizza @ 42 ... I hope one day watch brands will stop the "look at my watch" sizes for the "i enjoy my watch" sizes ...


----------



## AAddict

hannesr said:


> I was hoping for a classier more vintage smaller size sixty-five (like 36 or 38) and Oris goes for another pizza @ 42 ... I hope one day watch brands will stop the "look at my watch" sizes for the "i enjoy my watch" sizes ...


The 65 is already pretty small for a modern watch, so they have that covered. 42mm a pizza? Hardly:roll:


----------



## hannesr

AAddict said:


> The 65 is already pretty small for a modern watch, so they have that covered. 42mm a pizza? Hardly:roll:


well, Diesel watches are "modern" ... I don't feel like wearing 'em anyway ...

40 and now 42 just kills the vintage feel (original was 36mm is I'm not mistaken and was way more classy)


----------



## airborne_bluezman

Anyone know when it'll be available?


----------



## RAM75

joseph80 said:


> I was hoping for a no date in the steel case. And Oris has a rivet bracelet too!


Kinda like this one?









Oris Divers Sixty-Five Topper Edition LE watch - watchuseek.com


----------



## sticky

Oooh bronze!


----------



## joseph80

RAM75 said:


> Kinda like this one?
> 
> View attachment 7490370
> 
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five Topper Edition LE watch - watchuseek.com


No. Not a big fan of that dial.


----------



## marker2037

autofiend said:


> So it's basically the Carl Brashear in SS with a date it seems. Loses the specialness of the standard '65 with the circle lume plots IMO. But the funky markers on the '65 would have probably seemed stretched and out of proportion on the 42, so I get it.


Well the Carl Brashear still has a date, just it's at 6 o'clock not 3 o'clock which is more symmetrical and pleasing to me. Also, another difference I see is that the Brashear has rose gold hands and indices whereas this has silver/steel hands and indexes. It's a nice watch though for sure, but I'm going for the Brashear as all the elements come together on that watch for me.


----------



## AK CH

I really, REALLY like this one. It just knocked the 40mm Sixty Five down a place on my next watch list. Very nice work Oris.


----------



## AK CH

airborne_bluezman said:


> And pricing?


Looks like it's 1850euro on leather and +200 for the riveted steel bracelet.


----------



## Whitegene

Very nice


----------



## tsteph12

Any word on when this will be available to purchase?


----------



## pharma98

Nice watch, nice dial, I prefer this version of Diver 65


----------



## Stirling Moss

Not a winner in my opinion. Looks at all the posts last year when the original was announced, and this... The ship has sailed. They should have kept the "stencil" type numerals, it was so much more distinctive.


----------



## mario24601

RAM75 said:


> Kinda like this one?
> 
> View attachment 7490370
> 
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five Topper Edition LE watch - watchuseek.com


Anyone biting on this one?

So is this version built by oris or put together with aftermarket parts?

Is Topper legit?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## michael8238

I like the indices much better than the 40mm's. I always find the font on the 40mm a bit on the cheap side...


----------



## Mirabello1

mario24601 said:


> Anyone biting on this one?
> 
> So is this version built by oris or put together with aftermarket parts?
> 
> Is Topper legit?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


TOPPER is about as legit as you can get, top notch .. Watch is definitely made by Oris

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn

RAM75 said:


> Kinda like this one?
> 
> View attachment 7490370
> 
> 
> Oris Divers Sixty-Five Topper Edition LE watch - watchuseek.com


Thinking about diving into the Oris end of the pool now? I want...no...I NEED TO SEE THAT WATCH DRAWER NOW!


----------



## dinexus

This one's been haunting my dreams. I literally have no need for another 40ish mm watch with circular indices and a date at 3:00pm, but the blue dial and the tropic strap is calling my name. I'd also be breaking my own "no more than one watch per brand," and I'm already set on the Oris front. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Looper30

When I first saw pictures of this watch, it didn't speak to me since I dismissed it as another semi-homage submariner. But the more I see it, the more it has its own look to it. That blue dial is very stunning. 

I still wished that they'd keep the 40mm dimension of the 65 divers and make a no date dial. It just frustrates me how so many manufacturers could have such a better looking dial/watch simply by leaving out the date window. But they always insist on putting on a date window, and a white one at that.o|


----------



## tsteph12

Ordered on bracelet from AD as I just couldn't resist. Should hopefully arrive around end of the month.


----------



## marker2037

Figured this would be a good place to put this: Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42mm Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Hj3lm

Some serious eye candy in there! Looks so good on the leather strap.


----------



## Buchmann69

Love it on the Blue nato with deployant!



















marker2037 said:


> Figured this would be a good place to put this: Oris Divers Sixty-Five 42mm Watch Hands-On | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## tsteph12

Great review as always ABTW. I can hardly wait to get this diver on my wrist.


----------



## marker2037

IMO I'd have to get all 3 strap options there lol. 

Bracelet, blue nato, and brown leather. They all look so good!

Man, it makes me wish the Carl Brashear had more strap options.


----------



## watchfanatic100

Very nice watch,I wish they had in no date as well.


----------



## shelfcompact

NATO deployant is kinda cool haha.


----------



## nevada1995

A fine watch and I want to like it but there's something missing. I was really hoping for the 40mm version up sized without a date.


----------



## Spoonsey

Love it. I'm going to get one! 

Haven't seen any Luke shots yet...anyone?


----------



## Spoonsey

Is the lug width 20mm or 22mm? I'm already thinking about aftermarket vintage leather straps.;-)


----------



## dinexus

Spoonsey said:


> Is the lug width 20mm or 22mm? I'm already thinking about aftermarket vintage leather straps.;-)


I read somewhere it was 21mm, which would be a bummer. Can anyone confirm this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flame2000

dinexus said:


> I read somewhere it was 21mm, which would be a bummer. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup. Lug width is 21mm as stated on Oris website. The 40mm model has a 20mm lug width. 
I never like 21mm lug width! It limit the strap selection drastically!


----------



## Spoonsey

Spoonsey said:


> Love it. I'm going to get one!
> 
> Haven't seen any Luke shots yet...anyone?


As much as I like Star Wars I actually meant to type "lume", not "Luke".:-d


----------



## shelfcompact

flame2000 said:


> Yup. Lug width is 21mm as stated on Oris website. The 40mm model has a 20mm lug width.
> I never like 21mm lug width! It limit the strap selection drastically!


Well there goes my hopes of using the nato+deployant strap on other watches.


----------



## jandrese

Put deposit down on version with bracelet. Was looking at more expensive watches such as Omega Globemaster and some Tudors but this design really nails a lot of super cool features. We've seen domed crystals before, but not always so pretty or in sapphire. Others have riveted bracelets but not with elegant and comfortable taper. Others have vintage lume but never so harmonious with dial color. Dial looks amazing, I'm a sucker for gorgeous blue dials (e.g. my Grand Seiko SD 2015 Basel and my two-tone sub). Will be my first Oris. I am an active diver with nearly 800 dives under my belt and for some reason the WR does not bother me. Gee, I've been diving with my Air-King and old cheap Seikos whose seals could have been suspect. Only watch that ever got water (in the form of condensation) while diving was a Benarus Ti47. If I remember correctly, that watch had a 1000M WR rating. So, it can happen to any watch but for most recreational diving, and most outdoor activities 100M is surely enough. Our forefathers did just fine for decades and so will we. Anyway, am looking forward to not having a thick ass dive watch on my wrist.


----------



## zm1977

Just bought it today...

I just called an AD if they have it, so that I can compare it with the 40mm version, that I was considering for a while now. One AD in town had it so I went to have a look since I read good things on eg ablogtowatch, etc.

Tried it on and decision was made in 1 sec...

And since that...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Congratulations! Looks great on your wrist. Look forward to more photos and impressions. Believe you are the first WUS member owner to post. I can hardly wait to receive mine preordered last month.


----------



## zm1977

tsteph12 said:


> Congratulations! Looks great on your wrist. Look forward to more photos and impressions. Believe you are the first WUS member owner to post. I can hardly wait t receive mine preordered last month.


Thanks!

Its still honeymoon, it was an instant buy, but its growing on me big time!!!

Beautiful blue face, i love its 'thin', and has an excellent bracelet!!! Also got the blue nato as part of the deal - also good that I have several 21mm natos also...

Worth waiting for!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927

More pics please!!!


----------



## zm1977

Here we go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandrese

That is hot. Can't wait for mine.


----------



## tsteph12

zm1977 said:


> Here we go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the Money Shot for sure!


----------



## Cauchy

Great looking watch but I can't help wishing they had kept the 40mm size of the first sixty five. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zm1977

Cauchy said:


> Great looking watch but I can't help wishing they had kept the 40mm size of the first sixty five.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am fine with the 42...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandrese

Stop it with the pics, you're torturing me. No, really, keep them coming. Need the eye candy until mine arrives next month. Every time I see a pic I like it more. 

How about a side view on the wrist anyone? Thanks


----------



## zm1977

jandrese said:


> Stop it with the pics, you're torturing me. No, really, keep them coming. Need the eye candy until mine arrives next month. Every time I see a pic I like it more.
> 
> How about a side view on the wrist anyone? Thanks


Here you go... Love the domed crystal...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jandrese

Rock on, thanks for the profile pics! Case is better finished than I anticipated. Looks like somebody really thought about wearing comfort as well as using the bezel. Bracelet looks cool and appears to be no thicker than it needs to be, nice. Love the hollow end links or what appears to be HELs.


----------



## Cauchy

zm1977 said:


> I am fine with the 42...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It looks great at 42 and fits today's aesthetic, but I guess I just prefer a more classic size on my 7" wrists 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Earl Grey

Can someone please provide a side by side photo with a Tudor Black Bay? Thanks!

(First post here from a Seiko guy. Oris is very quickly becoming my favorite Swiss brand by far!)


----------



## Cauchy

Earl Grey said:


> Can someone please provide a side by side photo with a Tudor Black Bay? Thanks!
> 
> (First post here from a Seiko guy. Oris is very quickly becoming my favorite Swiss brand by far!)


This is a comparison between the older 40mm with the black bay, but it's a pretty lengthy comparison if it helps at all. 
https://monochrome-watches.com/comp...-watches-tudor-oris-longines-live-pics-price/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12

Received email this morning from AD in Italy with FEDEX tracking # and should arrive Monday.  I've been smitten with this Oris from the moment of seeing Basel photos and can hardly wait to finally get it on my wrist!


----------



## tsteph12

Arrived Friday and just got around to sizing the bracelet. Am very pleased with this Oris and well worth the wait. The doomed crystal is glorious.


----------



## icecube4000

Congratulations. It is great looking watch. I have been eyeing the same model since its announcement at Basel. Can you please share your wrist size?

Thanks


----------



## tsteph12

icecube4000 said:


> Congratulations. It is great looking watch. I have been eyeing the same model since its announcement at Basel. Can you please share your wrist size?
> 
> Thanks


7.25". I'd say it wears a bit smaller than the 42mm case diameter specs and sits super comfy on the wrist.


----------



## mario24601

Looks great! Any side by side with sat an Omega seamaster or seiko SKX? 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## smuggled_sheep

hannesr said:


> I was hoping for a classier more vintage smaller size sixty-five (like 36 or 38) and Oris goes for another pizza @ 42 ... I hope one day watch brands will stop the "look at my watch" sizes for the "i enjoy my watch" sizes ...


I think its just right having it in 40 as 36 or 38 may already be comparable to midsize for most dive watch. But why not, to release a midsize version and at the same time satisfy your request as I see a lot of liking for the Omega midsize bond before.


----------



## smuggled_sheep

I like how they say that the crystal is doomed. I don't think those would break easily. Btw are they AR coated from inside? How about outside? 

Thank you.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Just ordered this last night and I can't wait to get it in the mail! as much as I wanted to like the original sixty five, it wore way too small to me. 42-45mm sports watches are the sweet spot for my 7.3 inch wrist. 

How is the blue in person? It looks so gorgeous in pictures  I'm very excited to get a really unique and vintage callback of a watch for my little collection! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

I totally love mine! The watch has charm and character


----------



## V-Twin

Sort of thinking of getting the Tudor Black Bay Black until Oris release this nice watch, about $1k cheaper too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar

Only had had time for one pic. Can't wait to take more. This watch is stunning.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

I've never heard of 42mm being called a pizza, but I have to disagree 

I got it on a bracelet, but here's mine on my old omega OEM NATO! Just came in the mail last week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## TripleCalendar




----------



## kingcobbler

So what strap/bracelet do I purchase it on? Any recommendations from owners of this watch?


----------



## bbselement

I have the fabric strap and the rubber strap and they're both comfortable, but I forget I'm wearing it with the fabric strap. Super comfy. It appears from pics and video that the leather strap is a little long for smaller wrists. The bracelet looks very cool and really makes the dial stand out. It's light and thin, like an old Rolex sub bracelet, and very retro as it should be for a 1965 diver.


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

Does anybody know where I can buy the blue fabric strap and clasp? I bought it on metal but I really like NATOs lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingcobbler

bbselement said:


> I have the fabric strap and the rubber strap and they're both comfortable, but I forget I'm wearing it with the fabric strap. Super comfy. It appears from pics and video that the leather strap is a little long for smaller wrists. The bracelet looks very cool and really makes the dial stand out. It's light and thin, like an old Rolex sub bracelet, and very retro as it should be for a 1965 diver.


Thanks bbselement. Guess I'll just have to get all 4...


----------



## elconquistador

Would love the dial design of the 40mm in a 42. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ

elconquistador said:


> Would love the dial design of the 40mm in a 42.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


+1


----------



## bbselement

Jefferson Overlin said:


> Does anybody know where I can buy the blue fabric strap and clasp? I bought it on metal but I really like NATOs lol.


Toppers!


----------



## Jefferson Overlin

bbselement said:


> Toppers!


Could you possibly link me? I recall looking there and not seeing oris OEM straps :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbselement

I had to call them on the phone and ask them to order one for me. They didn't have the black fabric strap in stock and had to order it and they got it to me in about 10 days. Not bad. Ask for Rob or Andrea


----------



## Aaron Shapiro

Curious if anyone has put the Bronze LE onto one of Oris' OEM Nato w/deployant... Curious if it'd look good...

-a


----------



## martinarva

Hi All,

I bought this watch with steel bracelet last week from Singapore. I also wanted blue NATO strao, but they didin't have it in store and i had to fly away next morning. In Kuala Lumpur I visited their new boutique in Mytown Shopping center and there they had Nato and leather strap available. 

if you want NATO stra you have to purchase the strap and clasp which are two separate products with separate product numbers. So be aware if you order it from somewhere. Also they offered wrong clasp first and i had to correct them showing watch with NATO strap they had on display.

Blue NATO strap pn: 5 21 28 (FC)
Clasp: 07 37 21 41
Total price in Kuala Lumpur: 700 MYR (~150€)

Leather strap (with clasp) - 5 21 02
Price in KL: 500 MYR (~105€)

Extremely happy with the watch and the choice between different straps which change the look quite lot.


----------



## martinarva

Found that somebody have uploaded fresh Oris catalogue. Cant post links so

jacquelinesfinejewelry.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Oris-Catalogue-2016-17-tablet_Original_6029.compressed.pdf


----------



## jayogolmic

martinarva said:


> Found that somebody have uploaded fresh Oris catalogue. Cant post links so
> 
> jacquelinesfinejewelry.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/03/Oris-Catalogue-2016-17-tablet_Original_6029.compressed.pdf


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyang

Can anyone tell me what's the buckle width for the strap? I'm looking to customize a strap for this watch but could not find any info. Some say it's 18, some say 19.


----------



## Justin8836

I know this is a year old post but do you recall how much you paid for the straps? Got a 42MM 65 today and pricing out straps. thank you


----------



## Mondo Shizmo

Does anyone ever thing Oris will release another sixty-five with a bronze case? i love the way that watch looks and have been searching for one.


----------



## scottconn170

Here is mine with custom Horween strap. I think it looks great with this color leather.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vural

scottconn170 said:


> Here is mine with custom Horween strap. I think it looks great with this color leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I also think, black dial & brown leather strap matching so well. It looks perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## horloge40

Oris Divers Sixty-Five on a Hirsch Kansas Blue (22mm)


----------

